# Gitternetz



## chiro (10. Januar 2002)

Huhu...Ich suche ein gutes Tut (deutsch am besten) zum erstellen eines gitternetzes (am besten http://www.mymtw.de <--links das navigationsmenu) so etwas ähnliches...oder vor allem Tuts zum erstellen von "Hintergrundgrafiken" in einem Navigationsmenu


----------



## flip (10. Januar 2002)

klar,hier:
http://www.grafikland.com/gitter.htm
hier:
http://pstutor.esmartdesign.com/PS/on/misc/Main Pixel  - Gitternetz [Gridlines] -.htm

ich denke das meinst du oder?
kleiner tip:
http://www.google.de und photoshop tutorial gitter (oder ähnliches eingeben)
google hilft fast immer*gg*
greetings flip


----------



## Chino (10. Januar 2002)

erstma ein neues bild erstellen. größe je nach der gewünschten größe des gitternetzes (z.B. 10x10 px). erstma was ranzommen (>500%) dann strg+a (gesamte bild auswählen), dann dem bild mittels der rechten maustaste eine kontur geben. das bild sollte immer noch komplett markiert bleiben, dann im menu 'bearbeiten" - "muster festlegen" (hier kannste dann n namen vergeben). das bild kannste jetzt wieder schließen.

jetzt gehst du in deinem bild, wo du das netz hinhaben willst hin, markierst die stelle, rechte maustaste, fläche füllen. im nächsten dialogfeld dann bei 'füllen mit' 'muster' auswählen und in der liste drunter das eben erstellte bild auswählen, fertig !  

wenn du noch fragen hast-> icq !


----------



## elgo (10. Januar 2002)

erstell einfach eine neue datei mit z.B. 10 x 10 pixel dann nimmst du das auswahlwerkzeug rechts mausklick > alles auswählen 
dann bearbeiten konturen füllen (1px) dann Bearbeiten Als Muster festlegen.
Achte darauf das der hintergrund transparent ist.
Dann in deinem Billd auswahlwerkz. Dann bearbeiten fläche füllen mit Muster dein Muster auswählen.
ein bisschen denn rand wegradieren und noch den ebeneffekt abgefalchte kanten


----------



## Chino (10. Januar 2002)

> *erstell einfach eine neue datei mit z.B. 10 x 10 pixel(...) *



wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil


----------



## chiro (10. Januar 2002)

Ich danke euch :>....Gitternetze rul0rn


----------



## chiro (10. Januar 2002)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Tut zum erstellen von "hintergund grafiken"*g*
so wie z.B bei http://www.sangai.de (dann cs oben anwählen) links das navigationsmenü wie die das gemacht haben und ....


----------



## SerpenteS-X- (11. Januar 2002)

Bilder musst du schon selber erstellen ... damit das im Hintergrund von dem Menü ist musst du die Ebenentransparenz der Menu eben reduzieren damit das Bild (unter der besagten ebene) durch schimmert.


----------



## Doener (13. Januar 2002)

Geht das bei jedem Photoshop oder nur bei 6.0????


----------



## Doener (13. Januar 2002)

Geht das bei jedem Photoshop oder nur bei 6.0????


----------



## SerpenteS-X- (13. Januar 2002)

bei jedem Photoshop würde ich mal meinen.


----------



## Doener (13. Januar 2002)

HELP!!!!  Ich checks einfach net bei mir steht da nirgents als Muster feslegen


----------



## SerpenteS-X- (13. Januar 2002)

Bearbeiten/Muster festlegen... (weiter unten)


----------



## Doener (13. Januar 2002)

Bei mir steht da nur
Wiederrufen
Ausschneiden
Kopieren
Aus allen ebenen Kopieren
Einsetzen
In die Auswahl einsetzten
löschen
fläche füllen 
kontur füllen
Transform>
entleeren>




nichts da von musterfestlegen


----------



## stiffy (13. Januar 2002)

also ich versteh net was da so schwer is... du drückst stg+a und dann legst du des muster fest...


----------



## Doener (13. Januar 2002)

Also schaut euch mal das Bild an, das Feld Muster gibt es bei mir nicht!


----------



## Sovok (13. Januar 2002)

was für ne version haste denn?
ps 1.0?


----------



## Doener (13. Januar 2002)

5.0 limited edition


----------

